# 338 Federal ?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody have this one? I'm very intrigued by it and think it would make a great short range elk gun. Whats your opinions?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It's cool, but I'd personally rather swing a 358 Winchester.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd consider it if I knew my shots would be limited to 250 and under. I've read it's a pretty fun little round though. 

I want to have a .338 of some kind one day. If I don't do the "boring" 338 Win Mag, I may look at the 338-06 for a little more velocity over the 338 Federal.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've found myself intrigued by this round as well. Have you ever looked into the .338 Marlin Express? It comes in a traditional lever gun, and looks to have similar ballistics to the .338 Federal. Hornady makes a 200 grain leverevolution flex tip load for it that leaves the barrel at about 2,550 fps.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Until now I have always overlooked the 338 Federal. After taking a closer look though I am very surprised to find that muzzle velocity actually is 200 fps faster than the parent case .308 if you compare it by bullet weight. I have friends with teenage daughters who have killed bull elk out the 400 yards with a .308 so I can't imagine the 338 Federal having any issues.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Until now I have always overlooked the 338 Federal. After taking a closer look though I am very surprised to find that muzzle velocity actually is 200 fps faster than the parent case .308 if you compare it by bullet weight. I have friends with teenage daughters who have killed bull elk out the 400 yards with a .308 so I can't imagine the 338 Federal having any issues.


If this is true than the .338 Federal would also have more speed than a comparable weight '06. Larger diameter bullet, too, but lower sectional density. I wonder which advantage/disadvantage would make the most difference. Probably doesn't really matter at all in the real world and just something for a gun nut to obsess over.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If this is true than the .338 Federal would also have more speed than a comparable weight '06. Larger diameter bullet, too, but lower sectional density. I wonder which advantage/disadvantage would make the most difference. Probably doesn't really matter at all in the real world and just something for a gun nut to obsess over.


At the muzzle energy wise it is supposed to exceed the 30-06... I don't get how this is possible with less charge capacity. It is actually supposed to equal 7mm muzzle energy. When it comes to recoil the 308 is just a sweet heart. I wonder if the 338 Federal is just slightly harder hitting.

For elk I have always wanted a 325 WSM or a 338 win mag but for someone with a daughters gunning for elk overlooking the 338 Federal is kind of tough.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Using ram tac and magnum primers you can get 160 gr ttsx stepping out close to 3000 fps. 210 gr at 2600 would be good 300 yard load with plenty of knockdown. I thought bout 338 fed but got .358 instead. 
For younger hunters the 160 gr ttsx loaded down would be manageable and still put a big hole in an elk. or if you stay in the 200 gr range you won't have need for premium bullets if they're going 2500-2600 fps.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Dang, the more I read about it, the more I want one. 

Trouble is, there aren't too many rifles chambered for it anymore. I looked on Gunbroker and only found 3 at the moment. 2 Savages and 1 Sako. I'm sure there are probably some floating around at local gun shops and gun shows though.

I think a Tikka T3 rebarreled to 338 Federal would make for a pretty handy mountain rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Anybody have this one? I'm very intrigued by it and think it would make a great short range elk gun. Whats your opinions?


Short range I'd rather have a 45-70... more energy and its just a plain cool caliber.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Short range I'd rather have a 45-70... more energy and its just a plain cool caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


If you compared a ballistics table between the 2 calibers I highly doubt the slower .45-70 would generate more ft lbs of kinetic energy. Though, some would argue that energy isn't everything and a heavy large diameter bullet has a lot of wonderful attributes of its own. I agree that the ol' .45-70 is just a plain cool old cartridge. My uncle has a lever .45-70 that he has killed a black bear and a couple cow elk with. I'd love to have one for an elk rifle in the dark timber.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you compared a ballistics table between the 2 calibers I highly doubt the slower .45-70 would generate more ft lbs of kinetic energy.


Ballistics really dont matter "Short range".

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Waspo- savage 16 bearhunter is a nice rifle. Kimber chambered it for awhile too. They make AR uppers chambered in it. Ruger had a short run of m77 n ruger no1 before they came up with .338 rcm.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

35whelen said:


> Waspo- savage 16 bearhunter is a nice rifle. Kimber chambered it for awhile too. They make AR uppers chambered in it. Ruger had a short run of m77 n ruger no1 before they came up with .338 rcm.


A Kimber montana chambered in that would be pretty slick for sure.

An AR would make for a crazy fun hog rifle if I ever lived in TX or other southern states.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was considering it as a short range (under 250) elk gun for me or one of my kids. I really like the ballistics of that 160gr TTSX.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> I was considering it as a short range (under 250) elk gun for me or one of my kids. I really like the ballistics of that 160gr TTSX.


I know the 160 TTSX would definitely fly faster and flatter, but I think if I ever went with a 338 Federal, I'd want to push something like a 210 Accubond. At 250 yards and under, a couple of inches worth of trajectory won't matter.

***However, I do realize why you'd want to run 160's for kids - recoil would be more manageable.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

If you look at max point blank range the .338 fed can do 300 yds easy. the .358 win with 250 gr bullet at 2300fps has of 227 yds according to a chuck Hawks article. .338 fed With a 210 gr bullet at 2600 fps sighted 2" high at 100 yds drops 10.5" at 300 yds.


----------

